# Hublotista question



## michaelwe14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello All,

I downloaded the App and I just wanted to see whats it all about. So I went on a website that sells 2nd hand watches and some of them have the reference number and serial number, so I typed it in the app to see if its an authentic watch and the App doesn't seem to be working. Any thoughts? Also couldn't I use this method of authenticating a Hublot if I don't buy from an AD?

-Thanks!


----------



## dell1981 (Aug 25, 2017)

having the same problem with my card


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Hublotista App permits to activate and register one or more of *your *Hublot watches with a Hublot warranty card. You can also check *your * warranty date and some information about *your *watches. Also offering privileges such as exclusive previews, information and invitations directly from the Hublot manufacture.

Don't think you can check other Hublot watches whether they are authentic or not. Ask Hublot CS at info @ hublot. ch or fill in their contact form.


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

I could not get the App to work either


----------

